# My bee are robbing my other hive.



## farmer rog (Jul 14, 2006)

I found 1 hive robbing the other. How do I stop them?????

Thanks
Roger


----------



## off_da_grid (May 22, 2007)

Put on an entrance reducer.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Entrance reducer but you may want to check there is not some other problem
with the hive like queenless?


----------



## farmer rog (Jul 14, 2006)

I put a reducer on yesterday and checked this morning and they are still trying to get in. I hope with the reducer they can defend them selves. There is a lot of dead bees on the ground in front of the entrance. it has been so dry here in northern KY the strong hive has a lot more bees and a lot more honey stored up. I was worried about the weak hive so I pulled 8 full frames from the strong hive and put them in the weak one and then started to feed both with sugar water. 2 days later this happened.
Thanks for the help!
Rog


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Robber screen!

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/RobberScreenOutside.JPG

The robbers bounce against the screen all day, trying to get to the big opening right on the other side, while the resident bees learn where the actual(small) entrance is. It also allows good ventilation, which is nice when it's still hot out.

Also, start open feeding several hundred yards away.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

farmer rog said:


> I put a reducer on yesterday and checked this morning and they are still trying to get in. I hope with the reducer they can defend them selves. There is a lot of dead bees on the ground in front of the entrance. it has been so dry here in northern KY the strong hive has a lot more bees and a lot more honey stored up. I was worried about the weak hive so I pulled 8 full frames from the strong hive and put them in the weak one and then started to feed both with sugar water. 2 days later this happened.
> Thanks for the help!
> Rog


sounds like you may have given the small hive to much to protect?also if you transfered bees with the honey you taught them where to rob when there is a good honey flow you can get away with this.You may want to try moving weak hive away for a while to give it a chance to rebuild and you will need to check to see if the queen was killed.


----------



## farmer rog (Jul 14, 2006)

I made sure the bees were not moved with the frames to the weak hive. The queen is alive I found her this morning. The robbing looks like it is over. I removed the feeder on the weak hive and left the feeder on the strong hive and so they are pretty well calmed down. I just hope it does fire up again.
Thanks
Roger


----------



## farmer rog (Jul 14, 2006)

I checked just before dark and they were robbing again. I put the reducer back and after a while they slowed up mostly.
Thanks
roger


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

They're likely to keep at it.


----------

